# Subcompact..9mm vs .40, XD vs M&P?



## kevinsmith1 (Oct 3, 2008)

ok... i am new to handguns and i just got my concealed license. i am looking for a subcompact to carry and i can't decide between these two models and calibers. I have searched about 100 miles from my city and can't find a range that will let me rent them and try them out. Your opinion on recoil and accuracy would be great. Thanks in advance...:smt023


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

I've fired both the XD and M&P 9mm compacts. For me, the S&W was a dream, the only compact that I shot as well as a full-size grip pistol. The XD was nearly as good, while I could barely hit the rings with a Glock 26. I would buy the M&P for myself, but I doubt you will make a mistake either way. Sorry I couldn't make the decision for you!


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I have not shot either the M&P or XD but I would recommend the M&P. The grip safety on the XD is a bad design idea in my opinion.

I would strongly suggest going with the 9mm over the .40. It is a much cheaper round to shoot and it is just as effective.

Hope this helps at least a little bit.

Good luck.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

haven't shot the xd compact but I have the xd service and love it. I handled recently the glock 26 and the xd9sc and you won't go wrong with anychoice you make within the xd or m&p line. to read the delima I've been thru sheck out the thread in general semi auto area title comparison. good luck with whatever you purchase.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Ptarmigan said:


> I have not shot either the M&P or XD but I would recommend the M&P. The grip safety on the XD is a bad design idea in my opinion.


Why is that?

-Jeff-


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

Another vote for 9mm, unless this isn't your main pistol. I shoot 100-200 rounds of 9mm every time I practice at the range, which even with 9mm costs $20-50 a trip. I figure .40 caliber is about a third more expensive, with a distinctly sharper recoil. In a little gun like the M&P or CD compact, that extra energy isn't necessarily your friend. I know the .40 has more energy on impact, but I'm not entirely convinced it makes much difference to us civilians who may go our entire lives (I pray) without shooting at someone.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I think the XD grip safety is an EXCELLENT design feature.

It is completely unnoticable when firing the gun. It ensures you have a good, firm grip on the gun, or it will not fire. It is completely passive, in that you don't have to think about using it before defending yourself with the gun.

I don't see how it could possibly cause a misfire, and in a struggle for the weapon, I can see how it could save your life. A few million 1911's with grip safeties can't be wrong.

I fired a Glock 26 the other day with a friend who is getting his CCW permit this month too. The fit and finish was just NOT the same as my XD. Taking my time with it, I could NOT shoot it as accurately as my XD. With two targets up, at 7M, shooting speed drills, with double tap, switch targets, double tap again, switch, double tap, etc for a full 10-round mag... I was twice as accurate with the XD9SC.

I've fired a few M&Ps, lots of Glocks, a few XDs, including 3 of my own, and even a few Sigs... For the combination of trigger, ergonomics, and price... I can't see any better carry gun out there than an XD9SC.

PS... The loooooong trigger pull on the Sigs, and the DA/SA design... I did not like for carry.

My 2 cents.

If you're going to dis a design... please take the time and tell us why you don't like it... As opposed to "it's bad".

JeffWard
JW


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The XD Service and M&P fullsize will hide just about as easy as the sub compacts and will be a lot easier for a newbie to learn to shoot with.

I have owned XD's and currently carry an M&P40 FS IWB. They are both excellent choices and conceal well.

I also reccomend 9MM for your first pistol. You need to practice and 9MM is less expensive and plenty effective.

Welcome to the forum and enjoy the journey.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

kevinsmith1 said:


> i can't decide between these two models and calibers.


The caliber conundrum is easy - go with the nine, as already mentioned. After all, if you can't do it with a good +p 9mmHP, you aren't going to do it with a 40 either.

As for the model - both are just fine, and there really isn't anything about either one that makes one better than the other. The difference is in the little things that essentially make up "personal preference", and these will not reliably translate from one reader to another.

Keep in mind that you can change the grip size on the S&W, which is something that I think the XD cannot do.

Personally, if I had to choose between just those two, I would just get the cheaper one....

PhilR.


----------



## JONSCH (Jun 13, 2008)

get an HK its better quality


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

JONSCH said:


> get an HK its better quality


Okay...you're quotes about "German" this, and "HK" that are really getting annoying...I understand you like them, but they are by far not the "best" for everybody nor does the fact that they are "German" make them the best...

Are you an HK sales person or something?

-Jeff-:smt078


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

JONSCH said:


> get an HK its better quality


Well, I tried a couple of HK's after our IPSC shoot Saturday. A USP and a compact model.

The both felt like oversize bricks and didn't perform one bit better than my M&P.

I don't find them to be equal to much less better than my M&P.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

The view that there is only one decent handgun on the market is considered ignorant by pretty much everyone here. Seriously, it is.

This is not directed at anyone in particular, but it is important that the guys here that are new to handguns understand this. There are numerous well made, quality guns available and among these it comes down to fit, feel, your personal accuracy with each and your preferences for certain features.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

JONSCH said:


> get an HK its better quality


HK = over priced and not much if any better quality.



PhilR. said:


> Keep in mind that you can change the grip size on the S&W, which is something that I think the XD cannot do.


no the xd does have interchangeable back straps but the xd9sc has the grip extension.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

JONSCH said:


> get an HK its better quality


Form a Guy who owns:

Sig Sauer Mosquito .22 LR
Heckler & Koch USP Custom Sport 9mm
Glock 35 .40 
Glock 21 .45 ACP
Walther SSP .22 LR

If the HK is SO superior to any brand, you have no need for those other crappy guns. Just PM me, and I'll send you my address. You can just ship them to me. I'll take your junky Glocks, and the Walther, off your hands. You can keep the Mosquito...

LOL


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> Form a Guy who owns:
> 
> Sig Sauer Mosquito .22 LR
> Heckler & Koch USP Custom Sport 9mm
> ...


:anim_lol::anim_lol::smt082:smt082:anim_lol:


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

The reason I think the grip safety is a bad idea is that it really has no place on a modern handgun. If the weapon has a good drop safety and the shooter keeps his/her finger of the trigger, the weapon really does not need any other safety device. Also, having to count on a correct grip each time the gun is fired could become an issue in an actual stress (read shootout) situation. Of course I realize that this is not very likely but the shooter could be injured in a way that would prevent the safety being pressed. 

Like I said, most likely a non-issue but if there is any chance it could become one, I always look for something better.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

The OP asked about two models of gun and two calibers...I own 2 XD guns and I love them...That is not to say if I was buying new without ever having one that I would steer towards one or the other..I think they both are fine guns...I am very used to the feel of the XD in my hand..it is comfy and familiar...I like how the M&P fits in my hand too...I have never shot one, but would like too...I agree with a new shooter that the cost and recoil of the 9 is gonna be better for him...I actually prefer the feel of the 9 better given those two choices, but I also probably prefer my 45 to shoot, but recoil is significantly more than the 9 and the ammo cost is a big difference..The XD frame is only slightly larger with the 45 versus the 9, but he is not asking about 45 so that is a moot point...

I dont like the feel of the glock in my hand or many of the HK, although I do like how some of the FNH guns feel in my hand..I like the taurus 24/7 in my hand...I have shot a glock and I shot well with it...I am convinced that it feels so odd to me because of being used to the XD and with a few thousand rounds, that is why...They are all good guns that probably would suit this guy fine...I am not gonna bad mouth any of the other guns..I dont know enough about them to form an opinion against them...I love my XD but I am not saying it is superior...to me it just fits and that is what I am used to...

Willy


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I am a happy XD45 owner, but I would probably go with the M&P compact in 9mm, simply because I have been seeing them go for about $50 less than an XD, and because they have three choices in a removable backstrap. If you have small hands or large hands, a correct trigger reach can be a major factor in how well you shoot.

I would choose the 9mm for all the good reasons already mentioned.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Both are good pistols and will serve you well - certainly at least as well as a clunky HK. :mrgreen:

Grip safety is required on the XD because it's actually a single action pistol and needs to meet import criteria. It would be just as safe without a grip safety, however, and the grip safety can prevent operation. It's happened to me when administratively handling XDs, though never during actual shooting. The comparison to the 1911 doesn't help the XD's cause here. Lots and lots of people have pinned or deactivated their 1911 grip safeties because they prevent pistol operation with some hand shapes/sizes.

*Jeff*, I'd certainly _expect_ you to shoot better with an XD from which you've fired thousands of rounds, compared to a borrowed Glock. I'm sure I'd have exactly the reverse experience, and shoot my well-worn Glock better than an unfamiliar XD.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Bisley said:


> I would probably go with the M&P compact in 9mm, simply because I have been seeing them go for about $50 less than an XD


That would seal the deal for me. Fifty clams goes a long way to help pay for a good holster or gunbelt (preferably both)......

PhilR.


----------

